
Tim Berners-Lee Launches Solid- Open Source Project and a Related Startup Inrupt - atlasunshrugged
https://www.fastcompany.com/90243936/exclusive-tim-berners-lee-tells-us-his-radical-new-plan-to-upend-the-world-wide-web
======
atlasunshrugged
From his Medium post "In 2009, I said, “The web as I envisaged it we have not
seen yet.” That was because people were using the web just for documents, not
for the data of a big web-wide computer. Since then, we have seen a wave of
open data, but not of read-write data. For example, much open government data
is produced through a one-way pipeline, so we can only view it. With Solid, it
becomes a read-write web where users can interact and innovate, collaborate
and share."

[https://medium.com/@timberners_lee/one-small-step-for-the-
we...](https://medium.com/@timberners_lee/one-small-step-for-the-
web-87f92217d085)

